#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Grant of degree leave 1 backlog in kurukshetra uni?

## shyma88

Hello, i am a pass out from a college affiliated to kurukshetra university around 1.5yrs ago. But i still have 1 backlog left with 30+ marks in that subject.
i have heard that in a couple of universities you can leave 2-3 exams during the whole degree and the degree is being granted to you.
So i want to know if there is such rule or similar rule in kurukshetra university too.

People who know these rules or whoever is leaving or studying in kurukshetra university, kurukshetra can help me out in this case by confirming this from the university examination department.

Please help me out with this case. I am helpless and i don't know what to do. My degree is stuck since 1.5yrs because of only 1 exam.





  Similar Threads: notes for embedded system design for kurukshetra university kurukshetra final year Class leave for BEX 1st year NIT Kurukshetra M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Kurukshetra fee | NIT Kurukshetra placement Always leave office on time

----------

